# Forum Learning Russian Language Resources for Studying Russian Tutors Directory  Russian lessons online

## RusEng

Hello, I teach Russian and English online. Interested? 
Ask me via Skype: rus-eng, or e-mail: mmfile (at) gmail.com 
rates start at $20 per hour.

----------


## MasterAdmin

Is it free? You need to indicate your rates when posting in this forum, unless your lessons are free. Thank you.

----------

